# Fusion am12002



## patte (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all 
I have a problem with my fusion amp  ( pp-am12002 ) 
When i connect the remote wire the protect led is on for about 2 sec and then it turns off, the green light dont come on, what happens ?! I searched the web a little and they say it is the ground connection but this can't be the issue because it is hooked directley to a car battery :S Help please

Specs
215 Watts RMS per Channel @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N
320 Watts RMS per Channel @ 2 Ohms and 1% THD+N
640 Watts RMS Bridged Channels @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N

Max Power Rating: 1200 Watts
Max Current: 75A
Full Rated Power Distortion (Max) 1kHz: 0.04%
THD @ Rated Power 1kHz/100Hz: 0.1%
Channel Separation:[b/] 50
Frequency Response Hz (-3dB): 10Hz - 40Hz
Signal to Noise: >90
Variable High Pass Filter: 12 dB/Octave
Variable Low Pass Filter: 12 dB/Octave
Bass Boost @ 45Hz: 12dB
Input Sensitivity: 0.2 - 8V
Input Impedance: 47K
Fuse Rating: 25A x 3

Sorry for my bad English, i am Danish 

Thank you all


----------



## patte (Feb 18, 2010)

UPDATE

i tested the Ohm value of the transistors and they are all the same  any great ideas what to look for ?


----------



## patte (Feb 18, 2010)

update yet again 

today i hooked up with a sub and my phone, when i connect the remote the sub sucks the membrane in and make a very low humming noise. there is no response to the music.. any ideas before i start to cry ? :'(


----------



## patte (Feb 18, 2010)

guts : http://peecee.dk/uploads/032011/Fotografi239_big_thumb.jpg


----------

